# Dropped antlers



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I stuck what I thought was a BIG doe a couple days ago. When I got to it to my surprise it was a nice buck that already lost it's horns. It also had a 3 blade Muzzy just under the skin low in the ribs that didn't penetrate. Anyone else seeing bucks dropping already?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard of some deer dropping antlers almost a month ago...dunno.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys I know found 2 sheds during ML season opening weekend. One small 3 point and one nice mature heavy 4 point. Pretty typical some of the bucks start shedding this time of year and some will hold for another 60 days or so. If you don't want to kill a shed buck you got to be real careful after gun season honestly. 

Oh - congrats on your deer!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you. I am not picky. Hunt for meat... just surprised


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I took a friend out on Sunday afternoon. He shot a 1.5 year old buck that had already shed. We thought it was a good size doe when it was standing broadside a little over 90 yards away. That was in Pickaway County. The bucks around my house are all still holding both antlers so far.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I shot this deer and hit him high on Oct 27 . I'd say that's why he shed relatively early .

He seemed to shake off the injury and rutted pretty hard so he lost alot of body weight . Which I'm sure contributed as well.


If you see a big bodied deer , all by itself or with other bucks this time or year there is a good chance it's a shed buck.

Some always shed early . But it's usually do to injury or stress . 

For every one that sheds early I bet there's another that carries till late March or early April


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

IMO they seem to have dropped earlier this year.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Went out in Ashtabula county yesterday to look around and had 3 bucks walk to within 50 yds of me 2 were 4 and 6 point and the other was a solid 3 year old 8 and all still had there antlers .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I would have liked to seen this one with his horns. They were healing up and still about 1 1/2" across. The land owner came out to offer his help and when he saw it he said it he thought it was one of the two monsters he saw in the fall.


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope to find these sheds when they drop..1st time seeing him this season


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

KCBfalcon58 said:


> Hope to find these sheds when they drop..1st time seeing him this season


Helluva deer...needs shot...go stick an arrow in him...or did you already get one?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Found my 1st shed today


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I work in west Toledo and just seen a nice 8 point on the property still holding them to bad its city limits.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I checked my camera behind the house. I got a group of 5 little bucks on there, I noticed all 5 were there at 5:30 Wednesday night, and at 8:30 they were back but one had shed both sides.
I went back for a walk and found both sides about 80 yards away. One of the little spikes shed also sometime Thursday overnight.

My other property got 8-9 bucks still holding as of yesterday, most of those are bigger deer, do have one 7 point should be able to find his one side, he was on one cam with both sides, 1 hour later different cam, one side gone. Still hunting over there, big boy shows up every other day at 7pm or so, thought last week would be it, but the colder weather didn't help.


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

We have an agreement...I can hunt whenever I want as long as it's not on our 5 acres...backyard buddy rule...He's safe at my corn pile


----------

